
My soft tools list - iskyseraph
https://github.com/skyseraph/Soft-Tools
======
schuellerpa
I´ve got another one for you. If you´re interested in project management
tools, check out [http://zenkit.com](http://zenkit.com) Zenkit basically
includes all the features you need, like Kanban Board, Mind-Map, Calendar View
and so on.

~~~
mtmail
The page has a contact email address and instructions to add more services.

